# First Knife Kydex/Nylon Project



## lrs143 (Mar 10, 2015)

Made this ambidextrous sheath. The Kydex can be turned left or right.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice!  I have a knife that needs a sheath. I'll take measurements and a photo :-"


----------



## lrs143 (Mar 10, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> Nice!  I have a knife that needs a sheath. I'll take measurements and a photo :-"


I need the knife itself to do the Kydex part.


----------

